# Shampoo



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

I would like to know what is the best shampoo for a show dog. Any advice on shampoo?


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

What would you suggest for me to use?


----------



## FishinBuddy (Nov 20, 2008)

Pert Plus.......great hair no fuss.....J/K....
My vet told me to use a quarter sized amount of JOY.......We did and the puppers looked great.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Ok. I have never heard of using that on a dog.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I like the Chris Christensen products-plus they smell so good! I also got some-can't remember the name-that is supposed to bematting. So far I have only used the system on the Crested but I love it.

In-between shows, I have been known to use Mane n Tail


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

My two favorites are Isle of Dogs Royal Jelly, and #1 All Systems. 

In between shows, and for the dogs that are not showing, I am using Cowboy Magic (THANKS, ASH!!), or Dawn Dish soap on occasion.


----------



## Clhoie (Dec 16, 2008)

Do you buy them online?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Clhoie said:


> Do you buy them online?


You can, or at dog shows.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> My two favorites are Isle of Dogs Royal Jelly, and #1 All Systems.
> 
> In between shows, and for the dogs that are not showing, I am using Cowboy Magic (THANKS, ASH!!), or Dawn Dish soap on occasion.


 
What #1 All Systems do you use?


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Because I use #1 All Systems. But I don't know if I use the right one.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

ataylor said:


> Because I use #1 All Systems. But I don't know if I use the right one.


 
Either Professional Whitening or Super Cleaning Conditioning Shampoo (which I mix with Crisp Coat).


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

I agree that Isle of Dog royal jelly is about the best there is for goldens. For the dogs I am not showing, I have actually found Foster & Smith premiere formula to work very well. The royal jelly is like gold though, I can't afford to waste it.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

What about Mane n' Tail Shampoo?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

For those that use Isle of Dogs products, do you dilute it?


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

I am not sure. But I am guessing you do.


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

I do dilute it as do most that use it. I want to say it's about 8-10 pumps per 1/2 gallon or so. I also recommend putting the conditioner in at the same time and working it in to the coat with a slicker brush or terrier palm brush. Takes the dead coat out and disperses the shampoo great.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Does anyone use Bio-Groom?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

If I need to use a conditioner, I first wet the coat, rinsing it really well, and apply my conditioner to the wet coat, concentrating on areas needing it the most (or where I need to prevent breakage). I let the dog marinate for up to 15 minutes (usually about 5), give him a good massage (helps remove any dead coat) rinse well, and THEN shampoo. This method helps to prevent the coat from getting too soft. It also makes rinsing the shampoo easier.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

ataylor said:


> Does anyone use Bio-Groom?


I have not used Bio-Groom shampoo for probably 10 years.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

What about finishing spray?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

ataylor said:


> What about finishing spray?


Depends on the dog, the particular phase/condition of the coat, whether we are showing indoors or outdoors, there are a lot of variables.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> In between shows, and for the dogs that are not showing, I am using Cowboy Magic (THANKS, ASH!!)


Isn't the fragrance just intoxicating? If they made a Cowboy Magic perfume I would be all over it. Mmmmmm


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> If I need to use a conditioner, I first wet the coat, rinsing it really well, and apply my conditioner to the wet coat, concentrating on areas needing it the most (or where I need to prevent breakage). I let the dog marinate for up to 15 minutes (usually about 5), give him a good massage (helps remove any dead coat) rinse well, and THEN shampoo. This method helps to prevent the coat from getting too soft. It also makes rinsing the shampoo easier.


I will try this technique. I'm not sure if it is just because Jonah is 6 months or if he has a super soft coat but parts of his coat feel almost like velvet.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I use Chris Christensen too....and I use Dawn in the greasy spots (like around the ears). The dishwashing liquid Dawn...original blue formula.

I've also used The Plush Puppy but am not crazy about it. It makes them too soft.

I only use conditioner on the feathers...full strength. (Chris Christensen's After Bath) None on the coat itself. It makes it flatter. 

After bathing I rinse with a 1/3 vinegar to 2/3's water all over coat rinse and rub in. It gets out ALL the soap residue, makes them shine and makes them fluff. Then I add the conditioner to the feathers, let sit about 5 mins and then rinse rinse rinse.

One thing that I will use on the full coat is the Chris Christensen Thick N Thicker in the summer when there's no undercoat.

I don't use finishing spray except on certain areas if needed. A really GOOD one is a human one .... Sebastian's Zero G. VERY light and airy, no residue. (It's a "shaper" hairspray)


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I like "Alexander's Own" products. They clean, give a natural shine, a natural feed & no heavy scents. The products were designed by one of Canada's prominent multi-breed handlers, Will Alexander. 

As well, for the excellent quality the prices are very reasonable!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Ash said:


> Isn't the fragrance just intoxicating? If they made a Cowboy Magic perfume I would be all over it. Mmmmmm


I use Cowboy Magic too....but on my own hair! It smells good and makes my hair have more body.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

What conditioner do you recommend?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

ataylor said:


> What conditioner do you recommend?


 
What do you need it for? I have several and use them in different ways depending on the need at the time.


----------

